# Discover Media Navigation Maps Update for USA



## mario.f (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi, I have seen multiple websites where European folks can update their maps for their Discover Media and Discover Pro systems. I have seen there is an application called DiscoverCare, but I cannot find it anywhere. I have found a location where navigation maps exist for various locations of the world, but not USA (How to use and update your Sat Nav system | Volkswagen UK).

I have a 2018 Passat (USA) with a Discover Media system, Volkswagen Navigation AS North America v5. I'm reluctant to buy a new set of maps, especially when there are instructions for updating them.

Does anyone have information on how to update my system?

Thanks in advance,

Mario


----------



## LVAtlas (Mar 29, 2021)

I had the same issue trying to find updates for my 2019 VW Atlas. The Atlas has the MIB2 Discover Media 8 inch screen and came with V7 of the North American maps. From my understanding the maps are Infotainment based for VW models. MIB2 Platform is "AS" I've pasted a table below of what I've found. I'm trying to verify the latest version if anyone has tried it "V10" and to see if anyone knows of a Version 11 coming this year.

Considering that VW has released their MIB3 unit with automatic map updates I have a feeling that VW may have abandoned all MIB 2 unit owners so if V11 gets released it may be the last. I decided to do some digging around and it appears that VW has made updates to the North American Maps but the dealerships seem to be in the dark in terms of support on the Atlas. What I found was you need to know the actual SKU number to find them. Here is what I have found so far.



*Version**Year**Region Code**Region**SKU - VW Part #**Platform**Infotainment Platform**Release Date**Model Year**V5*2017/18NAR 2017/18North America3G0919866BHASMIB 2Sometime 20172018*V6*2018NAR 2018North America3G0919866BPASMIB 2*V7*2018/19NAR 2018/19North America5NA919866EASMIB 2 & 2.5November 1, 20182019*V8*2019NAR 2019North America5NA919866PASMIB 2 & 2.5August 1, 2019*V9*2019/20NAR 2019/20North America5NA919866AFASMIB 2 & 2.5February 18, 2020*V10*2020/21NAR 2020/21North America5NA919866AQASMIB 2 & 2.5August 1, 2020*V11*2021/22NAR 2021/22North America5NA919866BFASMIB 2 & 2.5November, 2021*V12*2022/23NAR 2022/23North America???Unknown

I've seen listings on eBay verifying in the buyer comments that V10 works on the Atlas with 2020/21 maps and I've seen Jetta owners verifying it too. Has anyone else tried this SD card yet. Its listed on VW Parts but it doesn't have details only that its a "SD Card". Also has any heard of or seen Version 11.
We are in 2021 this should be released soon unless VW has discontinued all updates to the MIB 2 & 2.5 Infotainment systems due to MIB3

*UPDATE - Version 11 has been released*

Here is a Link to the latest Part *(Version 11 North American Maps)*





5NA919866BF - Sd card. Group - Genuine Volkswagen Part


Genuine Volkswagen Part # 5NA919866BF (5NA-919-866-BF) - Sd card. Group



parts.vw.com





*SD CARD.*
Part Number: *5NA919866BF*
Supersession(s): *5NA-919-866-BF


UPDATE:* Looks like V11 has been released and its part # *5NA919866BF*, I've Updated the table above, the SD Card Retails $170 on VW Parts Website. Some dealers will have it on discount. Its listed only as "SD Card" on VW Parts web. To find it just go to VW Official OEM Parts Web: VW Parts, Accessories, and DriverGear - Volkswagen of America Online Store and search for the part Number. You may have to update to your local dealer to see if they have any specials or delivery costs. Keep in mind the dealership is usually unaware of these updates and they see the same thing "SD Card" its not until it gets delivered that they know its a V11 box. ON another note the fact of the card being activated is not accurate. These cards don't have activation tied to them. The activation is on your unit for having maps. If you already have NAV enabled on your MIB unit the card is a simple swap and its all done. Dealer is not required to install, you just swap the SD card in the glove and that's it.


----------



## geokilla (Feb 17, 2015)

Found MIB Solution in another thread and on the website, it has the NAR 2020/21 maps for the MST2 head units uploaded. Since all Golfs, GTIs, and possibly other MIB2 head units are made by Delphi, this map update should be compatible with most, if not all, North American owners who have navigation with their MIB2 equipped vehicle.

Installation is as simple as copy and pasting over the new maps over onto the original navigation SD card. Of course, it is recommended you back up the original maps onto your computer. Hopefully it actually has new map data and isn't just someone trolling us by editing some configuration files LOL. Since 2018gti over at Golf MK7 said the restaurant list got updated, it probably is legit.


----------



## LVAtlas (Mar 29, 2021)

geokilla said:


> Found MIB Solution in another thread and on the website, it has the NAR 2020/21 maps for the MST2 head units uploaded. Since all Golfs, GTIs, and possibly other MIB2 head units are made by Delphi, this map update should be compatible with most, if not all, North American owners who have navigation with their MIB2 equipped vehicle.
> 
> Installation is as simple as copy and pasting over the new maps over onto the original navigation SD card. Of course, it is recommended you back up the original maps onto your computer. Hopefully it actually has new map data and isn't just someone trolling us by editing some configuration files LOL. Since 2018gti over at Golf MK7 said the restaurant list got updated, it probably is legit.





geokilla said:


> Found MIB Solution in another thread and on the website, it has the NAR 2020/21 maps for the MST2 head units uploaded. Since all Golfs, GTIs, and possibly other MIB2 head units are made by Delphi, this map update should be compatible with most, if not all, North American owners who have navigation with their MIB2 equipped vehicle.
> 
> Installation is as simple as copy and pasting over the new maps over onto the original navigation SD card. Of course, it is recommended you back up the original maps onto your computer. Hopefully it actually has new map data and isn't just someone trolling us by editing some configuration files LOL. Since 2018gti over at Golf MK7 said the restaurant list got updated, it probably is legit.


Excellent Find!, The question is has anyone got a hold of the new 2022 NAR Map Data and details of it. Or even better a way to allow the MIB3 data to work with the older MIB2 units considering VW offers the NAR updates online. The Navigation Data follows a standard which is used across the industry its just a matter of converting the data so the older units such as MIB2 can understand it.


----------



## JAGjr (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## JAGjr (Jul 3, 2020)

I found this. I am a little suspicious of the seller's description that these have been all "activated" offline. I am running V9 in my 2019 Golf R and each version I have purchased was a VW part# in a sealed package and no activation needed. So I am not sure about the seller's comment. Over double the price but of course it's Ebay.
I could not find V10 that was in the chart LVAtlas posted. If anyone finds out further please post.


----------



## LVAtlas (Mar 29, 2021)

JAGjr said:


> I found this. I am a little suspicious of the seller's description that these have been all "activated" offline. I am running V9 in my 2019 Golf R and each version I have purchased was a VW part# in a sealed package and no activation needed. So I am not sure about the seller's comment. Over double the price but of course it's Ebay.
> I could not find V10 that was in the chart LVAtlas posted. If anyone finds out further please post.


Cards do not require activation, its based on your MIB unit having Navigation enabled. Its a simple SD Card swap, I have verified this on my own VW Atlas. Looks to be latest Version. I wouldn't pay that eBay price though which is too much. VW's official OEM parts has it listed for $170, you can probably get a discount at your dealership. On thing to note is that they only see it as "*SD Card" *and VW cannot verify the part until you order and it arrives, which is what makes these things hard to find. I've updated my chart above with latest part# *5NA-919-866-BF*


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Below is strait from ETKA.

Minor point, I think the release date for V11 was earlier than November as shown in the chart above, more like Sep (maybe even Aug).


----------



## JAGjr (Jul 3, 2020)

Just found and upgraded my 2019 Golf R to V10. I ordered it online from a VW parts department in PA, $135 & free shipping. Knowledgeable guy, my local VW parts department just gives the "I don't know" shoulder shrug.


----------



## JAGjr (Jul 3, 2020)

LVAtlas said:


> Cards do not require activation, its based on your MIB unit having Navigation enabled. Its a simple SD Card swap, I have verified this on my own VW Atlas. Looks to be latest Version. I wouldn't pay that eBay price though which is too much. VW's official OEM parts has it listed for $170, you can probably get a discount at your dealership. On thing to note is that they only see it as "*SD Card" *and VW cannot verify the part until you order and it arrives, which is what makes these things hard to find. I've updated my chart above with latest part# *5NA-919-866-BF*


A good VW parts person can verify the version if they are willing to take the time. My previous post I finally found V10 for Golf R. I didn't want to order online not knowing. He has not seen V11 for the Golf R yet.


----------



## builtospill (Jan 18, 2012)

You can download V11 maps from MIB Solution :: Login
user/pass is guest & guest.

1. Download the file linked in the first post with the maps update. You want *MST2_NAR_V11_MAP_LATE_2021_5NA919866BF.7z* This will take a VERY long time to download; for me it took almost a day.
2. Pull your current maps SD Card from your VW. Stick it in your computer. First, check if you have a 16GB card (Maps v7 and below) or a 32GB card (V8 and above).
3. Unzip it. Your computer may be able to do this automatically, but if not you'll need 7Zip (see Download).
4. *DO NOT format the card.* Instead, just delete the old 'maps' directory from the card.
5. If you have a 16GB card, you'll need to remove files from the new maps to make it work. Go into *maps/01/sds*. I recommend you remove all unimportant states & territories; specifically US-AK (Alaska), US-HI (Hawaii), PR (Puerto Rico), VI (Virgin Islands), MX (Mexico) and CA (Canada). OK, I'm being facetious, but delete states or countries you are unlikely to drive to. If you're in the continental USA, that combo will _just_ make the data fit on your 16GB card.
6. Copy the new 'maps' folder onto to SD card.
7. Put the card back in your car. Go to Nav->Settings->Version Information and you should see that you have the 2021 maps.


I was able to copy the new map root folder of the V11 ( 5NA919866BF ) map from MIB Solution site and move it to my V7 SD card that came with my 2019 GTI Autobahn. I just had to delete a handful of states and territories from the SDS folder and it copied fine without and space errors. I guess it is updated because the former Tapen Zee Bridge in Hudson Valley of NY state is now Mario M. Cuomo bridge, along with some random new restaurants that show up in my town of New haven, CT.

I backed up the V7 maps and was also able to go back to it by simply by recopying the backed up folder on my computer, so nothing seems destructive or irreversible.


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

mario.f said:


> Hi, I have seen multiple websites where European folks can update their maps for their Discover Media and Discover Pro systems. I have seen there is an application called DiscoverCare, but I cannot find it anywhere. I have found a location where navigation maps exist for various locations of the world, but not USA (How to use and update your Sat Nav system | Volkswagen UK).
> 
> I have a 2018 Passat (USA) with a Discover Media system, Volkswagen Navigation AS North America v5. I'm reluctant to buy a new set of maps, especially when there are instructions for updating them.
> 
> ...


I have the exact same story except my car is a 2018 Tiguan. Do you have find a source for the maps? Volkswagon has completely dropped the ball, so far as I can see.


----------



## AquilaTDI (Nov 21, 2009)

I downloaded and installed this on my '18 R last December, everything went well and I saw that my local area was updated. After all that time, I "strayed" farther from home and discovered that the background of all the map areas is BLUE (thought the water had risen!). I created a new SD card from my original d/l (since I verified the hashes on it), and discovered that one of the files hadn't been created the first time. All well now...


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

Hello gentleman, 

I'm trying to update my Passat 2016 SEL MIB 2 nav maps. I have a very old V2 SD card, 16GB, display shows nav db NAR 2016. 

I am happy I found this file, *MST2_NAR_V11_MAP_LATE_2021_5NA919866BF.7z* , from this thread and it took forever to download (I plan on providing you guys a torrent link for much faster download to help out) 

I backed up old V2 maps folder on the VW sd card and copied the new ones on there. Had to delete CA,MX, VI, etc. as a poster said on here and it was able to fit on the card HOWEVER, when I pop in the card, it recognizes the nav card and says something along the lines of "navigation sd card is inserted" , then says "loading navigation", takes a minute or two, and then ERRORS out and says "Please insert a data storage device with valid navigation data." So it's not working, wth??? I though these are MIB 2 nav updates. Am I doing anything wrong here?


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

FIXED!! Courtesy of a poster name JM Popaleetus on golfmk7.com forums

FIX: Copied the old EEC/EEC_WLD/OVERALL.NDS file back onto the SD card. So don't use the new overall.nbs file from the NAR V11 update. Woop!

It seems that folks with older MIB 2 radios (2015,16,17) may just need to do this. 2018 and above MIB 2 units do not, I believe.


----------



## CGK (Mar 30, 2005)

Just wanted to add my thumbs up for this post.!!!!
Downloaded the file (took forever) and unzipped it, Followed the great instructions from builtospill and everything worked perfectly.
Went from V9 on my 20 Tiguan SEL Premium to V11. 
Thanks again for the link and directions.
Great thread !!


----------



## itsdavetime (9 mo ago)

Does anyone know of another location to download the map? Currently telling me 4 days. Seems the host has a slow internet connection.


----------



## Fencesitter (May 22, 2014)

My 2017 Sportwagen has V3 maps. Dealer quoted $238 plus tax for the latest version (V7). Will the V11 work on the MK7 golfs? If yes, can I just use a fresh SD card rather than deleting anything off the V3 card?


----------



## zyphaz (Jan 1, 2019)

Has anyone ever successfully used a new SD card all together vs copying the directory onto your existing?

I tried using Win32DiskImager to backup and then restore onto another SD card in hopes of being "non-destructive", but when I pop the new SD card into my '19 Tiguan, it says it doesn't recognize the card.

*Edit: *_Found my answer on golfmk7; no you can't use any SD Card, unless you change the CID (Which is hit/miss depending on your destination card)_


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

Fencesitter said:


> My 2017 Sportwagen has V3 maps. Dealer quoted $238 plus tax for the latest version (V7). Will the V11 work on the MK7 golfs? If yes, can I just use a fresh SD card rather than deleting anything off the V3 card?


You cannot use another SD Card unless you buy a custom made one off ali-express or some other chinese vendor and give them the CID number of your card they can clone. The radio looks for the hard coded CID information in the SD card. I do not think they are coded specifically for a vehicle but there's at least some vw-specfic parameters within the CID info it looks for to validate.


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

Hello all. I figured I can help fellow VW MIB 2 nav unit owners out since these things are hard to find and prepared some CID-programmed 32Gig SD cards with the V11 update. Volkswagen Navigation 32GB SD Card V11 North America MIB2 (2021) | eBay
Thank you.


----------



## Fencesitter (May 22, 2014)

DruzeTito said:


> Hello all. I figured I can help fellow VW MIB 2 nav unit owners out since these things are hard to find and prepared some CID-programmed 32Gig SD cards with the V11 update. Volkswagen Navigation 32GB SD Card V11 North America MIB2 (2021) | eBay
> Thank you.


How trustworthy is that site though? And has anyone purchased that SD card with V11 and been successful in updating the maps? I don't want to get ripped off.


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

Fencesitter said:


> How trustworthy is that site though? And has anyone purchased that SD card with V11 and been successful in updating the maps? I don't want to get ripped off.


That's me on the ebay link. Yes, V11 is working great on my 2016 Passat. If you don't want to go through ebay just private message me and I'll send you a card.


----------



## MSFIT (Mar 26, 2006)

Subbed, thanks for the info all


----------



## Pirate Morgan (7 mo ago)

DruzeTito said:


> Hello all. I figured I can help fellow VW MIB 2 nav unit owners out since these things are hard to find and prepared some CID-programmed 32Gig SD cards with the V11 update. Volkswagen Navigation 32GB SD Card V11 North America MIB2 (2021) | eBay
> Thank you.


Does a 32gb card work in a 2016 Jetta MIB2 that originally had 16gb card?? Is there a capacity limit the system doesn't recognize?

Any torrent link to the file as you mentioned? It's taking forever and 3 days to download. Oooph.
EDIT - I let computer sit overnight and got the file.


----------



## GTI 2018 (7 mo ago)

Thanks to
*builtospill*
I've had v5 in my 2018 GTI, instead of formatting, i copied all orginial files into my computer then replaced with new 2021 v11 data. connect SD card into my car and its working perfectly.
Thank you so much. didn't have to use over $150 (dealer asking)
Since I won't be taking my car to CA or any near those states, i erased them.


----------



## Fencesitter (May 22, 2014)

GTI 2018 said:


> Thanks to
> *builtospill*
> I've had v5 in my 2018 GTI, instead of formatting, i copied all orginial files into my computer then replaced with new 2021 v11 data. connect SD card into my car and its working perfectly.
> Thank you so much. didn't have to use over $150 (dealer asking)
> Since I won't be taking my car to CA or any near those states, i erased them.


Where did you get the data to download? I thought in North America it was impossible to do it yourself as the SD card is specially coded from VW.


----------



## GTI 2018 (7 mo ago)

Fencesitter said:


> Where did you get the data to download? I thought in North America it was impossible to do it yourself as the SD card is specially coded from VW.


Hey Fencesitter, thanks for replying. 
i didn't use new SD CARD. I used original SD CARD that was in my GTI. instead of formatting, i deleted contents in the SD CARD and swap with new DATA.
I saw someone's thread saying we shouldn't format because it will delete "specially coded from VW" as well. AND it worked.
For the data - i downloaded from site that builtospill has provided.


----------



## Pirate Morgan (7 mo ago)

Fencesitter said:


> Where did you get the data to download? I thought in North America it was impossible to do it yourself as the SD card is specially coded from VW.


Read from this thread's beginning, links and all the info, even a tutorial, is here.


----------



## Fencesitter (May 22, 2014)

GTI 2018 said:


> Hey Fencesitter, thanks for replying.
> i didn't use new SD CARD. I used original SD CARD that was in my GTI. instead of formatting, i deleted contents in the SD CARD and swap with new DATA.
> I saw someone's thread saying we shouldn't format because it will delete "specially coded from VW" as well. AND it worked.
> For the data - i downloaded from site that builtospill has provided. Has this worked well for others? Any potential issues?


Oh! I never thought of that! I'll investigate.


----------



## Fencesitter (May 22, 2014)

I followed all the instructions but it gives an error saying can't recognize data or something. I tried deleting the V11 EEC folder and using the old V3 one but still doesn't work. Any ideas?


----------



## Fencesitter (May 22, 2014)

The error message reads "Please insert a storage device with valid navigation data".

I thought I had backed up for V3 "maps" but apparently not all data was copied as I ran out of storage space on my MacBook. Great. Now I don't have any maps! So annoying!


----------



## Pirate Morgan (7 mo ago)

I can confirm this working on 2016 Jetta 1.8t Sport. Downloaded v11 (late 2021) Map which took overnight off the slow server, edited it to remove countries, states, and regions that I wouldn't use, copied old OVERALL.NDS file from old map to new map folder, deleted old map from SD Card without formatting, wrote new map folder to SD Card and WHAM!!! Updated map!!! Thank you for the coupe of fellows that dropped knowledge in here, I'll "like" your posts.


----------



## Pirate Morgan (7 mo ago)

Fencesitter said:


> I followed all the instructions but it gives an error saying can't recognize data or something. I tried deleting the V11 EEC folder and using the old V3 one but still doesn't work. Any ideas?


Did you replace the newest OVERALL.NDS file with the old one from the SD Card? One poster reported that needs to be done. Retrieve the old V3 OVERALL.NDS from your backup map file.


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

Pirate Morgan said:


> Does a 32gb card work in a 2016 Jetta MIB2 that originally had 16gb card?? Is there a capacity limit the system doesn't recognize?
> 
> Any torrent link to the file as you mentioned? It's taking forever and 3 days to download. Oooph.
> EDIT - I let computer sit overnight and got the file.


Yes 32gig works fine. No torrent, I can mail you a CID coded v11 32gig card if you'd like for $55, way under dealer price.


----------



## Fencesitter (May 22, 2014)

Pirate Morgan said:


> Did you replace the newest OVERALL.NDS file with the old one from the SD Card? One poster reported that needs to be done. Retrieve the old V3 OVERALL.NDS from your backup map file.


Unfortunately I didn't notice that when I was copying the old version to my mac, my mac ran out of storage space so the copied files are incomplete. I wonder if there is a possibility of downloading V3 so I can get the OVERALL.NDS file?


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

Fencesitter said:


> Unfortunately I didn't notice that when I was copying the old version to my mac, my mac ran out of storage space so the copied files are incomplete. I wonder if there is a possibility of downloading V3 so I can get the OVERALL.NDS file?


You don't need the one specifically from V3 I believe, I can send you the one from V2. Download here https://inet.workplace.datto.com/filelink/6b933-16609f49-25114df6be-2 and make sure to unzip it


----------



## Fencesitter (May 22, 2014)

Thanks. I unzipped and copied to sd. Deleted the v11 one, but same error message.


----------



## Fencesitter (May 22, 2014)

Also, when I look at the file size for V11 it shows 14.79GB...and that's without deleting any countries/states. Is that right?


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

Fencesitter said:


> Also, when I look at the file size for V11 it shows 14.79GB...and that's without deleting any countries/states. Is that right?


For me it shows exactly 15.0GB. Also make sure that the root of your SD card is only the 'maps' folder


----------



## Fencesitter (May 22, 2014)

DruzeTito said:


> For me it shows exactly 15.0GB. Also make sure that the root of your SD card is only the 'maps' folder


Yeah. I deleted everything off the V3 SD card, but didn't format it. I then downloaded V11, deleted the V11 OVERALL.NDS, then copied the V2 OVERALL.NDS. Still doesn't work. I don't know what I'm doing wrong...


----------



## Fencesitter (May 22, 2014)

Can't get it to work. Maybe it's my infotainment system?


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

Fencesitter said:


> Can't get it to work. Maybe it's my infotainment system?


You had to remove Mexico and a few other countries/territories to get it to fit on the 16gb right?


----------



## Fencesitter (May 22, 2014)

DruzeTito said:


> You had to remove Mexico and a few other countries/territories to get it to fit on the 16gb right?


Oddly enough no. And the v11 download was very quick for me.


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

Fencesitter said:


> Oddly enough no. And the v11 download was very quick for me.


Doesn't make sense, you must have downloaded the wrong thing. The entire V11 copy does not fit entirely on a 16gig sd card, and the website that has the download takes like two days.


----------



## Fencesitter (May 22, 2014)

DruzeTito said:


> Doesn't make sense, you must have downloaded the wrong thing. The entire V11 copy does not fit entirely on a 16gig sd card, and the website that has the download takes like two days.


I know. It's weird. On the MIB Solution website it shows the file size is 14.21GB. So I'm not sure why for you the file is over 16GB, but when I look at the file on that website it is 14.21GB?

The 7zip file shows as 15.26GB before extracting.


----------



## Fencesitter (May 22, 2014)

HA! I deleted everything and started again and now it works!!! Awesome! Thanks for the help @DruzeTito!!


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

Fencesitter said:


> I know. It's weird. On the MIB Solution website it shows the file size is 14.21GB. So I'm not sure why for you the file is over 16GB, but when I look at the file on that website it is 14.21GB?
> 
> The 7zip file shows as 15.26GB before extracting.


Either way it's not enough because a 16GB sd card isn't exactly 16GB, it has somewhere in the range of 15GB usable


----------



## EE_GTI (9 mo ago)

Thank you DruzeTito! I had the same issue with the head unit saying to insert a data storage device with valid navigation data. I did your fix: 

FIX: Copied the old EEC/EEC_WLD/OVERALL.NDS file back onto the SD card. So don't use the new overall.nbs file from the NAR V11 update. Woop! 

It WORKED!! Yay! Thanks!!


----------



## Fencesitter (May 22, 2014)

I noticed that with V11 not all speed limits have been updated. I wonder if that's just due to the speed limit being changed after the maps update? Honestly though I don't understand why VW can't do better with their navigation system. Would it be _that_ difficult to have satellite maps like you can do with google maps? One thing I like about google maps is that it gives live updates on police speed traps. VW should just partner with google and let them integrate their maps into the VW navigation system. That would be so much better!


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

Fellow VW drivers, I've obtained some more 32 gig nav cards and have relisted the item on ebay. Volkswagen Navigation 32GB SD Card V11 North America MIB2 (2021 update) | eBay You can choose to order one here if you'd like (private message me) or you can go ahead on ebay. Ty.


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

Update: Listing no longer on ebay. I still have some 32 gig cards, please PM me, thank you. (Click on my name then click message)


----------



## dubwize (May 2, 2008)

Has anyone had issues not being able to delete the original maps folder? My V3 card is unlocked, I made sure it is not read-only etc.. unable to delete anything, I can copy new files, but no deletion of existing ones. Any tips?


----------



## dubwize (May 2, 2008)

nm..

DISKPART> list disk

Disk ### Status Size Free Dyn Gpt
-------- ------------- ------- ------- --- ---
Disk 0 Online 476 GB 13 MB *
Disk 1 Online 14 GB 3072 KB

DISKPART> select disk 1

Disk 1 is now the selected disk.

DISKPART> attributes disk clear readonly

Disk attributes cleared successfully.


----------



## TheMuffnMan (Mar 28, 2013)

Has there been a V12 released yet anywhere?


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

TheMuffnMan said:


> Has there been a V12 released yet anywhere?


Not that I have seen


----------



## maysonra (4 mo ago)

DruzeTito said:


> FIXED!! Courtesy of a poster name JM Popaleetus on golfmk7.com forums
> 
> FIX: Copied the old EEC/EEC_WLD/OVERALL.NDS file back onto the SD card. So don't use the new overall.nbs file from the NAR V11 update. Woop!
> 
> It seems that folks with older MIB 2 radios (2015,16,17) may just need to do this. 2018 and above MIB 2 units do not, I believe.


Just updated maps for a 2016 VW CC and it worked, thank you, Still having the screen issue on some numbers and letters. May have to replace at a later date. Thanks again Druze and JM Popaleetus


----------



## Sid C (4 mo ago)

DruzeTito said:


> Update: Listing no longer on ebay. I still have some 32 gig cards, please PM me, thank you.





DruzeTito said:


> Update: Listing no longer on ebay. I still have some 32 gig cards, please PM me, thank you.


Hi! Can't find where to PM, am interested in buying a Nav card. Not having much luck redoing my old one. 
Hope you were not affected badly by the Hurricane!!

Thanks!

Sid


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

Sid C said:


> Hi! Can't find where to PM, am interested in buying a Nav card. Not having much luck redoing my old one.
> Hope you were not affected badly by the Hurricane!!
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


Sid, did you happen to get my private message? I still have 32gig cid programmed cards for sale, let me know.


----------



## Roma-Sem (2 mo ago)

Hi everyone!

Guys, I'm trying to download the file *MST2_NAR_V11_MAP_LATE_2021_5NA919866BF.7z* from MIB Solution :: Login but the speed is VERY SLOW, takes like 5 days or so.

The download was failed for the *3-rd (!!!) time.

Can anyone* please *upload and share the file *from their Google Drive or any other playform, that will be faster than 150 Kb/s of download speed?

Thank you in advance for your help! 🙏


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

Roma-Sem said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Guys, I'm trying to download the file *MST2_NAR_V11_MAP_LATE_2021_5NA919866BF.7z* from MIB Solution :: Login but the speed is VERY SLOW, takes like 5 days or so.
> 
> ...


Skip the hassle, I can ship you a CID coded 32 gig card with the V11 update for 50 buckaroos if you want. 3x less than dealer price.


----------



## Roma-Sem (2 mo ago)

DruzeTito said:


> Skip the hassle, I can ship you a CID coded 32 gig card with the V11 update for 50 buckaroos if you want. 3x less than dealer price.


Thank you but there is no hassle as soon as I have the file. Just unzip it to the original SD card and that's it.


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

Roma-Sem said:


> Thank you but there is no hassle as soon as I have the file. Just unzip it to the original SD card and that's it.


Yeah it's not going to fit in the original SD card


----------



## Roma-Sem (2 mo ago)

DruzeTito said:


> Yeah it's not going to fit in the original SD card


I know but some files like for Mexico can be deleted and all will fit into 16 Gb.

Also, I have a 32 Gb SD card, formatted in FAT32


----------



## TKSIX (2 mo ago)

DruzeTito said:


> Skip the hassle, I can ship you a CID coded 32 gig card with the V11 update for 50 buckaroos if you want. 3x less than dealer price.


Hi Druze - I am in Florida and would like to buy one. I can't PM you for some reason.


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

Roma-Sem said:


> I know but some files like for Mexico can be deleted and all will fit into 16 Gb.
> 
> Also, I have a 32 Gb SD card, formatted in FAT32


Your 32 gig card won't work if it's not cid coded


----------



## TKSIX (2 mo ago)

Druze - Paid via Paypal.


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

TKSIX said:


> Druze - Paid via Paypal.


Received, thank you. I got your address, will be mailing it tomorrow.


----------



## ChandlerS (2 mo ago)

DruzeTito said:


> Received, thank you. I got your address, will be mailing it tomorrow.


Do you happen to have anymore cards that will work in a 2016 Jetta 1.8 GLI for North America?


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

ChandlerS said:


> Do you happen to have anymore cards that will work in a 2016 Jetta 1.8 GLI for North America?


Yes, as a long as you have MIB 2 or MIB 2.5 nav unit, the card should work, I do have some more. Let me know.


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

DruzeTito said:


> Yes, as a long as you have MIB 2 or MIB 2.5 nav unit, the card should work, I do have some more. Let me know.


Email me at [email protected] for new forum users that cannot pm me


----------



## LVAtlas (Mar 29, 2021)

Well Here we are going into December of 2022 and wanted to see if anyone has details on Version 12 of the VW North American Maps. Its been a while so there could be a Version 13 out there too by now. This should be released or in the process of being released. As a reference I'm posting the current VW NAR Maps Table.




*Version**Year**Region Code**Region**SKU - VW Part #**Platform**Infotainment Platform**Release Date**Model Year**V5*2017/18NAR 2017/18North America3G0919866BHASMIB 2Sometime 20172018*V6*2018NAR 2018North America3G0919866BPASMIB 2*V7*2018/19NAR 2018/19North America5NA919866EASMIB 2 & 2.5November 1, 20182019*V8*2019NAR 2019North America5NA919866PASMIB 2 & 2.5August 1, 2019*V9*2019/20NAR 2019/20North America5NA919866AFASMIB 2 & 2.5February 18, 2020*V10*2020/21NAR 2020/21North America5NA919866AQASMIB 2 & 2.5August 1, 2020*V11*2021/22NAR 2021/22North America5NA919866BFASMIB 2 & 2.5November, 2021*V12*2022/23NAR 2022/23North America?ASMIB 2 & 2.5October or November, 2022

Anyone have info on the SKU / Part Number and if possible a download please post here


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

LVAtlas said:


> Anyone have info on the SKU / Part Number and if possible a download please post here


I'm seeing that 5NA919866BM is circulating out there on VW parts websites, I have not been able to confirm if this is the latest NAR 2022-2023 maps yet. Anyone?


----------



## LVAtlas (Mar 29, 2021)

From what I can tell from VW Part Site, it looks like all the NAV Cards have been updated recently for all regions. They all end with "C something". Example CD, CJ, CK etc.... But in the usual VW style they don't detail what they are only "SD Card". Only Europe "5NA919866CK" is easily identifiable since those are first typically because of EU law that requires VW to post them.


----------



## CGK (Mar 30, 2005)

LVAtlas said:


> From what I can tell from VW Part Site, it looks like all the NAV Cards have been updated recently for all regions. They all end with "C something". Example CD, CJ, CK etc.... But in the usual VW style they don't detail what they are only "SD Card". Only Europe "5NA919866CK" is easily identifiable since those are first typically because of EU law that requires VW to post them.


Hey guys,
Thanks for staying on top of these updates!! I downloaded and updated to V11 but would like to remain up to date with the latest version whenever it comes out. Will be looking for the update to V12 periodically here. Thanks again!!


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

LVAtlas said:


> From what I can tell from VW Part Site, it looks like all the NAV Cards have been updated recently for all regions. They all end with "C something". Example CD, CJ, CK etc.... But in the usual VW style they don't detail what they are only "SD Card". Only Europe "5NA919866CK" is easily identifiable since those are first typically because of EU law that requires VW to post them.


So then what is 866BM?


----------



## jasonrusso (Dec 28, 2009)

DruzeTito said:


> So then what is 866BM?


Sent you a PM.


----------



## jasonrusso (Dec 28, 2009)

I downloaded the newest version (took about 26 hours), clipped out Canada, Mexico, VI, and PT (I deleted the sds which should be voice??) and it fit on my V1 card. It shows 2021, but I don't notice any difference in the maps. I'm not sure if I have any new places to check it out around me. 

Can anyone confirm that this is actually new software?? 

I also set some destinations for Canada and they were still in there, so maybe I just deleted the language file?? Mexico does not seem have very accurate mapping anyway, but there are destinations there too. W


----------



## SuperSizedHero (1 mo ago)

Does anyone who has previously downloaded the V11 files have a link that I could use to download this any quicker? I’ve been trying to download this file for the last four days, and am only half way through…


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

SuperSizedHero said:


> Does anyone who has previously downloaded the V11 files have a link that I could use to download this any quicker? I’ve been trying to download this file for the last four days, and am only half way through…


You can purchase a 32 gig card from me. It will probably only take about 2 days depending on how far you are from Florida. Let me know. 50 bucks.


----------



## SuperSizedHero (1 mo ago)

@DruzeTito I appreciate the offer but I’ll wait seven days before I spend $50 when I know I can get it for free. Just was being a little impatient so I understand why you’re offering me a quicker solution.


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

SuperSizedHero said:


> @DruzeTito I appreciate the offer but I’ll wait seven days before I spend $50 when I know I can get it for free. Just was being a little impatient so I understand why you’re offering me a quicker solution.


Sure no problem. It's 3 times less than dealer price, for perspective. Plus you'll be able to fit the entire north america w 32gig and not deal with cutting back files on it manually.


----------



## Ecsta (Aug 22, 2016)

Those with discover pro, ie no stock SD card, do you just load the maps onto a 32gb and let the car do its thing and update?


----------

